# Hello



## mr. mantis (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello all. my name is Rob and I am a novice at anything insect. I rescued a mantid a week ago, when the temps had dropped into the 40's F and deluge of rain. I have since found out that my Mr. Mantis is a Mrs! She laid an egg case last evening! Now, I am trying to find out what kind of mantis she is, how long the incubation period for the nymphs are and when should I order the fruit flies for them. I live in Ohio, in the US. She is about 5 inches long and green with wings. Please don't bust me for my lack of knowledge about her. I am now going to read through the forum and see how much information I can gather.


----------



## Mantida (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forums! :lol: 

She is probably a chinese mantis (t. ardifolia sinesis) due to her size... do her wings cover her entire abdomen? A pic would be nice, plus a little more description of her physical structure/markings. The most common mantids out there are the European mantis (m. religiosa), carolina mantis (s. carolina), and chinese mantis.

The ootheca she laid is probably fertile so you will be getting little nymphs soon!


----------



## Malnra (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forums.


----------



## mr. mantis (Nov 1, 2007)

mantida said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums! :lol: She is probably a chinese mantis (t. ardifolia sinesis) due to her size... do her wings cover her entire abdomen? A pic would be nice, plus a little more description of her physical structure/markings. The most common mantids out there are the European mantis (m. religiosa), carolina mantis (s. carolina), and chinese mantis.
> 
> The ootheca she laid is probably fertile so you will be getting little nymphs soon!


I have a couple pics to post once I get home. On duty at the firehouse so I'm limited with computer access. But thanks for the info! I will also provide a more detailed description.


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello from Medina Ohio Rob, follow this link and you will see that they are chinese I think. They are all over the state and not many including the Religlosa get that big!

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...07&amp;hl=patch


----------



## Precious (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome! And thanks for running in when everyone else is running out!


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## andy hood (Nov 3, 2007)

hello and welcome to the forum rob


----------

